Ask HN: What are examples of good technical documentation that has aged well? - nktsg
======
RocketSyntax
django's documentation let's you easily flip between versions in the bottom
right.

------
billconan
[https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/](https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/)

